# Threefold Amen



## tfelice (Dec 29, 2008)

Being a new church that does not have a piano player we use mp3's of piano played for congregational singing. 

The one tune I cannot seem to find, other than in a midi file (which sounds too electronic) is the Threefold Amen.

Does anyone have a simple piano version of this or know where I can obtain it.

Thanks


----------

